# Can anyone tell me if this anavar is ligit???



## Jadejadejade (Feb 28, 2016)

.. can anyone tell me if this anavar is ligit please thank you


----------



## bonacris (May 20, 2015)

Here's mine. ISIS is a terrible lab. Would avoid at all cost


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

Jadejadejade said:


> .. can anyone tell me if this anavar is ligit please thank you
> 
> View attachment 121903


 If you're a female you don't want to be going anywhere near 50mg tabs and definitely no anavar made by ISIS


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Interesting a guy posted some Rohm var the other day that are identical in color and emblem? ?


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Fake...


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Jadejadejade said:


> .. can anyone tell me if this anavar is ligit please thank you
> 
> View attachment 121903


 @srs...looks the same be very careful with what you both are taking.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Bump


----------

